# Propane Tank BBQ Pit



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

OK, something for the vast and unpaid research department. I have acquired two propane tanks to build a BBQ pit with smoker. I know about filling them with water and starting cutting from the top down. That is the extent of my knowledge on building a pit from fuel tanks. Once I've started cutting do I need to worry about flashes or explosions after the initial cut? Will I need to worry about future "smells" while cooking? 

Thanks for your input and any pictures.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I knew a guy that built pits out of old butane tanks. It's difficult to get that odorized smell out of the inside. He removed the plugs and valves then put them in a BIG brush pile and burned the smell out. Now remember I said a BIG brush pile. And no they didn't blow up.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

once the door is cut out the gas problem is over with , tanks don't make gas.

the gas co. puts an odor agent in propane, so you will smell it.

take a pear burner and flash all the interior walls with a good flame for several mins.


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, good advice.


----------



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

Add about a half of a bottle of dishwashing soap to the tank before adding water. Thats what we do in the plants when getting ready to cut gas lines, it helps break down the combustable vapors. The soap also will help take the ethyl mercaptan smell out of it.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Chris 8641, that's a good idea about putting soap in it, but I sure hope you doan't work at the plant that I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............Cc


----------



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

CopanoCruisin said:


> Chris 8641, that's a good idea about putting soap in it, but I sure hope you doan't work at the plant that I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............Cc


Its an industrial soap and all lines are proved to be LEL free before any hot work in performed on the lines. Blinds are also installed, but the process is the same. Lines are washed with soap water and N2 purged.


----------



## aluminum (Nov 30, 2010)

I just built one out of two propane tanks and had no trouble. I will admit that the pucker factor is high the first time though. I have built quite a few over the last ten years and each time I have washed the inside with joy soap and water the best that I could then inerted them with arigon before cutting in them. I just tape over the vents and inlets then drop my hose in and put a purge on them for about twenty minutes proir to the first cut. Once the first cut has been made your ok. Take the time to break the fire triangle. Good luck,I hope this helps and be careful.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*blown up*

i've always piped my exhaust from my truck into the tank and left it there while i made the first cut, the carbon monoxide displaces the oxygen. i've done this several times and i'm still here. if you're worried about oxygen build up from your torch, make the cut with a wafer blade and a 4" grinder.


----------



## MRQSID (Mar 9, 2010)

I bought a fire pit from a guy that fills them with water,drills a hole below water level, then cuts it with a saws all. Letting the water run out while he's cutting helps keep blade cool also.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Chris, as Paul Harvey would say, "and that's the rest of the storey". Definetly sound mucho better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

